# 125 step by step



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Well, not _all_ steps, of course. 

Bleached and sun-dried holey rock....










Anxiously waiting...










Eggcrate and sand...










Fill 'er up...










Let 'em loose...



















There are only four fish in there for now. There is still a lot to add. More rocks, a background (solid black), and of course - more fish! I left all my yellows (minus the dominant male seen in the photos) in the 75 gallon as I am having someone pick them all up tomorrow.

Fish are happy, swimming around, sifting out caves and even my Pheno, who goes nearly white at water changes, didn't lose his color in the transfer process 

I will update with more pictures as they come


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

nice tank and love the holey rock :thumb:


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks 

I have another 20-lb piece of holey rock that wont stand up on it's own. So I'm either going to silicone some support rocks to it and throw it in or sell that bad boy. Sucks I can't put it in right away, though.

The tank is so sparce. :? I am going to have a Hap-Peacock tank so I don't need nearly as much rock work as I did with my yellow labs. It's going to take an adjustment. I DO think i need more...something, though. Color, maybe? It just seems sparce, even for open-water haps.

Suggestions are welcome :thumb:


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

Go with some nimbos :thumb:


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

They certainly _are_ beautiful - but I am going for a peaceful tank, and I think they would ruin that equation.


----------



## cross (Mar 6, 2002)

Very nice ... can't wait to see it all finished ... keep posting pictures of your progress. Thanks.
-Mike


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh man. I knew I should have taken photos! I've put the canopy and a backgound on since.

The tank is at my mother's house while I live off at college for another month. Originally, we were planning for the tank to go upstairs and I would set it up after the semester ended, but due to the weight being more than we expected, we opted to put it downstairs. That, of course, cramped my mother's space and so we had to set it up ASAP.

Long story short, I'll be home next weekend and will update with pictures. Thanks for the interest


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Canopy and background up - sorry for the flash and poor quality :roll:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

That looks great, what ever happened with the silicone you noticed on the outside of the tank?


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

I contacted the lady who sold it to me and she basically said that she had no clue, it was her husband's tank and she'd get back to me. Which never happened. But I let it sit overnight full with water and no leaks... so I am pretty sure it's fine. It's only on one side of the tank and underneath the wood frame, which doesnt make much since to me since it would be more efficient to silicone it on the inside where the glass actually ends... unless he didn't take any fish/water out and did a shortcut? No clue. We turned that side to the back though so it's not so hideous and so far, no wet spots or leaks. :thumb:


----------

